# Online Art Proofing



## joatman (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone have a lead on an online artwork proofing package in php that I could integrate into my website? It doesn't need to tie into anything else, just provide a way for us to upload proofs and our customers, whether a walk-in customer or an online customer, a way to proof art before we execute their order.

A prelimary search of the forums and the web aren't coming up with much...

Thanks!


----------

